# A good mobile phone plan?



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello 

When my Mom and I moved here, our mobile phone from the states wouldn't work because it's on a different frequency. I meant to buy a phone that would work there and here before we left, but I didn't...that was silly. But you know how moving is, sometimes you just have too much on your plate!

So, I just went to the first store I could find when we got here (Worten) and bought a cheap phone. I thought it was unlocked but it wasn't, it's a TMN phone. I just got a pre-pay plan, and put 10 euros on it, but that didn't last long. 

I had T-Mobile in the U.S., and I liked it just fine. I don't use my phone all that much so I had a phone plan that was $30 a month for 1500 minutes or texts, and I never used all of them. I'm looking for something similar.

Some people have said that they like Vodaphone. And also I keep seeing advertisements for Lycamobile? Although I don't really know how that works. 

Can I get my phone unlocked, and then switch to any phone company? That's a bit uncommon in the States...usually you can only buy locked phones there.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can go online and get it unlocked or information on how to do or look for an independent mobile seller who will generally be able to unlock for you, afraid plans it's exploring each one and finding the one that is best for you but it sounds as if pay as you go might be best, again an independent who sells all the options is probably a better bet than going to Vodafone or TMN etc as they'll only tell you about their product


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've recently moved to Lycamobile & it's a LOT cheaper than my old Vodacom. You get card & I think also phone from Lycamobile | Chamadas internacionais de baixo custo| O melhor cartão SIM internacional| SIMs Grátis & you can buy time either online or from shops & cafes


----------



## jakemittle (Sep 30, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> x


Thanks for this but I hope they offer packages as well...


----------

